# Am I good to go or what



## jordonoakley (2 Jun 2012)

i did my medical, cfat, interview and all that stuff. however with the medical i think my blood pressure was a little high, he did it again probably 5 mins later and said it was good enough, and that all that needs to be done is it has to be approved in ontario. does this mean that i am good, he reccomended me as fit. he said 97 percent of time they confirm them and that only thing he could pick on me for was a wart on my foot haha, and that im good. but for some reason im scared i wont be confirmed.
thanks for any comments or suggestions u may have, appreciate ur time


----------



## agc (2 Jun 2012)

Based on what you were told, I would guess you'll be fine. Get that wart taken care of before you go to Basic Training.


----------



## jordonoakley (2 Jun 2012)

I mean if I needed a waiver or wasn't gonna be fine he would have told me eh?


----------



## PrettyMaggie63 (2 Jun 2012)

The final approval is made by the MRO when they receive all your information. If you read through posts on here, you will find some applicants that were told they would be recommended only to find out that the MRO needs more tests done, or has assigned limitations. Not trying to burst your bubble but until you get the final acceptance, you are not in for sure.


----------



## jordonoakley (2 Jun 2012)

Ya but if u paid attention and read those posts clearly most those people have pretty big issues like having to take medications and such


----------



## Scott (2 Jun 2012)

Oh wind your neck in a little, your last post comes of as pretty snotty to someone who was trying to help you out with the question you asked. It's called the truth. I have paid attention to a lot of those posts because so bloody many need moderation (surprise, surprise, we have another winner here) and the above rings very true - until you are in you are not in for sure. Your post is not a shining example of how to win friends and influence people.

While you're at it please quit with the MSN speak and use the spellcheck as well as proper grammar and punctuation.

Scott
Staff


----------



## cupper (2 Jun 2012)

:goodpost:


----------



## jordonoakley (2 Jun 2012)

Ya buddy


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Jun 2012)

jordonoakley said:
			
		

> Ya buddy



You sir are a genuine badass.


----------



## brihard (2 Jun 2012)

jordonoakley said:
			
		

> Ya buddy



Son, view yourself as a guest here. Your membership is welcomed so long as you pay attention to the rules of how this site operates.

Most of us haven't been 12 in a few years now, so we've got little interest in seeing posts written without capitalization, without punctuation, and without an honest effort given to grammar. This isn't a facebook post. When you're called on this, the correct response is 'OK, sorry.' and simply complying in future. Getting your panties in a bunch will just get you tossed out on your ass, and you'll no longer be able to come here to get advice.

If you want to get into the Canadian Forces and serve with us, this is the time and place to start showing a little bit of respect for others and for how things work. This is how we keep the site useful to others and enjoyable to ourselves. You'll find that many of us are very willing to meet you halfway on question you may have if you play ball.


----------

